# Tren enanthate 300mg/ml crashed help



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok so brewed 33ml at this

10g tren e
1.2% ba
30% bb
Gso,

This crashed in a 50ml vial so I added 5ml eo which cleared it no problem making it 38ml at around 270mg/ml,

Held fine in the 50ml vial for over 1 week, so put it into 10ml vials 7days ago, checked today and there crashed, iv heated them and there clear now.

So I'm thinking for next time, will I need 50/50 gso/eo? Or more eo than 50% or to 75-100%? Do I need to go to the extreme of guaiacol?

Thanks


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry that I'm not really directly addressing you issue, but why try to go so high with the mg/ml concentration. Just stick with 250mg/ml and you won't have to keep worrying about it crashing and realistically how many more pins per week is that?


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 12, 2013)

I know next to nothing about brewing, but I have NEVER seen a 300mg/ml tren e made by anyone, so it must be for the reason you are finding out...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2013)

I've seen it made 2% ba 20% bb and clear as water but 200 mg.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2013)

2ba 20bb only? With a melting point of 188oC.... The extra 100mg I'm tring must make a big difrence then?


----------



## Keith1569 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yep.. I've never made over 200mg/ml with tren enth


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2013)

iv seen 250mg/ml sourly its possible? just makes things more convineient.

anyway iv took it out the 10mls and refiltered in 4ml extra eo and 1ml ba this makes it around 250mg/ml. im away from home till2moro (I refiltered this yesterday) its back in its 10ml vials so hopefully its holding we I get back.

if not then next timei think I will try either 50-75%eo to gso or 40%gso, 50% eo, 10% guaic, that's got to hold it,

that added eo to this batch puts the eo/gso at about 50/50 at 250mg/ml atm


----------



## striffe (Apr 13, 2013)

Im sure guai will clear it up, but you dont want to go there unless you have to. I would lower the mg/ml before adding guai.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok m8 will try 250mg next time


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok my tren e is holding at 250mg/ml for about a week in 10ml vials now so think ill probably stay at that, this is with 50/50 eo/gso, havnt had a jab yet so don't no what pip etc there will be.

I can imagine 300mg/ml would hold at 75% eo but think I will stay at 250mg, might experiment at 300mg/ml again if I have spare.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey stone I take it u have jabbed an eo base compound and body was ok with it. ? I think 50/50 made me red up at the site showing and allergic reaction but on the other hand maybe crappy trt batch so I tossed it out.  Let us know how it goes mate.. Thanks ib


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if iv inj eo before tbh, but I will find out when I use this tren.

What concentration of tren e is fine with out eo? 
and just ba+bb+gso

200mg/ml??


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 23, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I'm not sure if iv inj eo before tbh, but I will find out when I use this tren.
> 
> What concentration of tren e is fine with out eo?
> and just ba+bb+gso
> ...



Yes 200


----------



## Humana (Apr 24, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Sorry that I'm not really directly addressing you issue, but why try to go so high with the mg/ml concentration. Just stick with 250mg/ml and you won't have to keep worrying about it crashing and realistically how many more pins per week is that?



x2


----------



## wrj (May 18, 2013)

Not trying to be rude or anything, and with all due respect, but if I didn't know something as simple as how to fix a crashed solution I probably wouldn't be doing homebrew without knowing A LOT MORE.

Im new to THIS BOARD but been around this "game" well over a decade and a half and can honestly say, seeing threads of painful test e to how to fix crashed 3 billion mg/ml tren ... like whoa guys, read up. Buy pre-made WHILE you learn how to handle ANY type of issue or at least til you've got this shit down half good before you go shooting shit you make in your kitchen at home. Just sayin ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2013)

wrj said:


> Not trying to be rude or anything, and with all due respect, but if I didn't know something as simple as how to fix a crashed solution I probably wouldn't be doing homebrew without knowing A LOT MORE.
> 
> Im new to THIS BOARD but been around this "game" well over a decade and a half and can honestly say, seeing threads of painful test e to how to fix crashed 3 billion mg/ml tren ... like whoa guys, read up. Buy pre-made WHILE you learn how to handle ANY type of issue or at least til you've got this shit down half good before you go shooting shit you make in your kitchen at home. Just sayin ...




It was my 1st go at tren e, its holding perfect at 250mg/ml and the test'e iv changed source and its pip free, there is no issue's..

Its fine doing endless research on the net but its all theory till you do it for real, nothings 100% perfect the 1st time round.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 20, 2013)

Stone thanks for the update.. I like it when a thread is somewhat closed by person who started. But that's just me..Ib


----------



## highdrum (May 21, 2013)

Tren seems very much more temp sensitive than other compounds.  I got my 200 mg/ml tren E cold, as in -10* cold and it crashed hard as fuck, however, keep it above 65* and I haven't had any problems.


----------

